# Bloated and pale Gourami...what's going on? (pics)



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey all,
I just noticed my gourami is very bloated and pale in comparison to the other one in my tank. Hopefully these pictures give you an idea of what it looks like, but it was pretty hard to do. This particular Gourami is years old. If I had to guess, he's probably at least 7 years old.

Water Test:
pH: 6.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 160 ppm

These numbers have been stable for a very long time. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, for one thing, your nitrates are through the roof, you need to get those down to at LEAST 40ppm. what do you feed and how often?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with manafel,you got to lower your nitrAtes to around 40.Multiple water changes if necessary as often as necessary.Looks like she is carrying eggs.
You should be changing around 20% every week after getting your water straightened out.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Manafel said:


> Well, for one thing, your nitrates are through the roof, you need to get those down to at LEAST 40ppm. what do you feed and how often?


I know they are. I've been trying to get those down for a while, but having a heck of a time. We feed a variety of different things. Flake, pellets, etc.

And to the other poster...pregnant? You really think? I did start noting a loss of appetite with it. But I don't know.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

joeyd71 said:


> And to the other poster...pregnant? You really think? I did start noting a loss of appetite with it. But I don't know.


Just a thought as fish looks healthy otherwise.
Any bubble nest showing up in tank?You said you have another gourami,maybe a male?They lay eggs that they place in a bubble nest they will make.
To lower readings MULTIPLE WATERCHANGES.Dechlorinate and try to get as close to tank temp as possible.No need to vacumm now to remove nutrients,just change large amounts of water.50% waterchange = 50% reduction in nutrients so change 50% wait an hour or so test and change 50% again if readings are still high.This can go on for several changes until you achieve the proper readings.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Just a thought as fish looks healthy otherwise.
> Any bubble nest showing up in tank?You said you have another gourami,maybe a male?They lay eggs that they place in a bubble nest they will make.
> To lower readings MULTIPLE WATERCHANGES.Dechlorinate and try to get as close to tank temp as possible.No need to vacumm now to remove nutrients,just change large amounts of water.50% waterchange = 50% reduction in nutrients so change 50% wait an hour or so test and change 50% again if readings are still high.This can go on for several changes until you achieve the proper readings.


I've been doing water changes (about 5 gallons every day) for a few weeks. My readings are about a month old, so it is possible that that number has changed. I do think I am over feeding them a tad though.

I wish I had a picture of both of the gouramis together so you could see the color difference in the two. I will work on getting that picture today for you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The male of the pearl gourami will have longer fins and be much,much more colorful than a female.What size is your tank?


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> The male of the pearl gourami will have longer fins and be much,much more colorful than a female.What size is your tank?


Both gouramis seemed identical. Quick search online turned up a result that said the males have a pointy dorsal fin, while females are more rounded. Both of mine are rounded.

The live in a 55 gallon tank with some tetras, and some other small fish.


----------

